# Any little business ideas in Spain for expat



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

Just a brief idea for extra income....
We are planning on renting a holiday home in Spain over the next few weeks. We plan to spend half our time in Spain and the rest in the UK.

I will be working small amounts from Spain on my own UK based internet business. Just wondering if there are any little business ideas or extra income ideas for an "part time expat" in Spain, that can earn a few extra €100 a month? 
I am a web developer/programmer by trade, but am happy with anything really, as long as not too many hours per week. Is there any call for someone friendly that has a good grasp of the internet and will expats pay any small amounts for this help? (i can also fix most PCs, set up networks, etc... or help advertise properties for rent, etc). i would be happy to pay and advertise on this forum if it bring in a few €100 per month.
(i will of course pay Spanish Tax)

Or Marianne can do dog walking or house cleaning (maybe nude if there is a call for this! ;-) or should we not say this hear...  )

Jon & Marianne


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

jonny512379 said:


> Just a brief idea for extra income....
> We are planning on renting a holiday home in Spain over the next few weeks. We plan to spend half our time in Spain and the rest in the UK.
> 
> I will be working small amounts from Spain on my own UK based internet business. Just wondering if there are any little business ideas or extra income ideas for an "part time expat" in Spain, that can earn a few extra €100 a month?
> ...


Well with Benidorm now 10 years old and enjoying it's 8 series on ITV, there must be loads of opportunities for
British Expats to do 'bit parts' or be hired as extra's in the long running soap on the Costas.
Must be a nice little earner and all you have to do is be yourself on holiday.

ound:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

jonny512379 said:


> Just a brief idea for extra income....
> We are planning on renting a holiday home in Spain over the next few weeks. We plan to spend half our time in Spain and the rest in the UK.
> 
> I will be working small amounts from Spain on my own UK based internet business. Just wondering if there are any little business ideas or extra income ideas for an "part time expat" in Spain, that can earn a few extra €100 a month?
> ...


You might get one or two answers if you let people know where you are going to be in Spain as it's a big country.We have a very good knowledge of the CDS after being here for over 23years.But Would find it hard to comment on other provinces and costa's.Best of luck with your move in these unsure times.Just recently seen an advert on crapbook from a couple in Estepona gave me a chuckle they have now started a mobile DVD and books.They will deliver then to your home,now that is something different,how long it will last only time will tell.A greeting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jonny512379 said:


> Just a brief idea for extra income....
> We are planning on renting a holiday home in Spain over the next few weeks. We plan to spend half our time in Spain and the rest in the UK.
> 
> I will be working small amounts from Spain on my own UK based internet business. Just wondering if there are any little business ideas or extra income ideas for an "part time expat" in Spain, that can earn a few extra €100 a month?
> ...


Check out how much it costs to work legally self-employed. 

You will pay at least 260€ a month each in SS payments, regardless of what you earn. Income tax is on top of that. 

There are short term start-up discounts for I think the first 18 months.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Expats who employ other expats for odd jobs, house-sitting etc tend to pick people they know well, or who have been recommended. It will take you a while to build up this sort of goodwill. Then you have to wait for someone else to leave (or die), because the market is pretty much saturated.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Well with Benidorm now 10 years old and enjoying it's 8 series on ITV, there must be loads of opportunities for
> British Expats to do 'bit parts' or be hired as extra's in the long running soap on the Costas.
> Must be a nice little earner and all you have to do is be yourself on holiday.
> 
> ound:


You still have this "thing" about Benidorm, williams2 which you clearly know nothing about as the Benidorm series 10 was and is the last series being filmed here  The film company are now moving to Scarborough (I think) to do a daft series about UK holidaymakers.


----------



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Check out how much it costs to work legally self-employed.
> 
> You will pay at least 260€ a month each in SS payments, regardless of what you earn. Income tax is on top of that.
> 
> There are short term start-up discounts for I think the first 18 months.


:-( the SS is a little steep to pay, no matter what i earn. i only wanted an extra few 100 a month as pocket money really. this makes it not worth it as i will be working to pay the SS :-(
Thanks for the info though!!

when you say "Check out how much it costs to work legally" dose this mean many don't work legally? i dont like the idea of this though, i have always payed my UK tax (and still will while i am in Spain, as i will only be in Spain for less than 6 months per year) and would be happy to pay a % of my Spanish income to Spain too. they do make it difficult with this minimum amount though :-(

Thanks again!


----------



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> You might get one or two answers if you let people know where you are going to be in Spain as it's a big country.We have a very good knowledge of the CDS after being here for over 23years.But Would find it hard to comment on other provinces and costa's.Best of luck with your move in these unsure times.Just recently seen an advert on crapbook from a couple in Estepona gave me a chuckle they have now started a mobile DVD and books.They will deliver then to your home,now that is something different,how long it will last only time will tell.A greeting.


I am sorry, should have said

Dont know exactly where yet, but somewhere in Costa Del Sol, probably close on Nerja, Torrox, etc.

I only wanted something for a few extra €100, possibly PC repairs, internet help, cleaning, etc. But as xabiachica pointed out i would need to pay a minimum SS of €260 per month and i was not intending to earn much more than this in the first place :-(
I of course would be happy to pay tax, but assumed this was a percentage only :-(

Thanks


----------



## jonny512379 (Oct 24, 2017)

Williams2 said:


> Well with Benidorm now 10 years old and enjoying it's 8 series on ITV, there must be loads of opportunities for
> British Expats to do 'bit parts' or be hired as extra's in the long running soap on the Costas.
> Must be a nice little earner and all you have to do is be yourself on holiday.
> 
> ound:


i doubt extras are paid too much + it would only be a few days in a year.
but thanks all the same


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> You still have this "thing" about Benidorm, williams2 which you clearly know nothing about as the Benidorm series 10 was and is the last series being filmed here  The film company are now moving to Scarborough (I think) to do a daft series about UK holidaymakers.


No I was going out of my way to be complimentary on Benidorm - it must be the Des Res resort if ITV managed to eke
it out, for as many as 10 Series's. So you must feel really flattered that ITV felt so highly about Benidorm; for it 
to enjoy prime time viewing on ITV for such an awful long time in the UK.

:couch2:

Personally I always thought Benidorm, the ITV series was rubbish from start to finish.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

As for my opinion of Benidorm - It's Lower Manhattan by the Sea - I hate Skyscrapers and my opinion of
towns that no doubt started out nice and then became festooned by Skyscrapers, hold no attractions 
for me.
So I beg to differ on ever being attracted to Benidorm as a holiday location and the same is true
for any other holiday resort or location where the town is covered in Skyscrapers.

All IMHO of course !!


----------

